# RC21 did not fix my HDMI issue



## demogr (Dec 14, 2012)

TiVo Bolt to Samsung UN55JS7000 on input HDMI 4

After overnight TV says No Signal about 80% of the time. Can fix by unplugging & replugging HDMI cable at TV. 

Was hoping that new software would fix, but same problem has happened twice now since RC21 update.

Others still having problem?


----------



## tokenwiz (Dec 14, 2015)

Happens to me occasionally on a Vizio M80-C3 using HDMI 5 - usually turning the TV off and on again or switching HDMI input to something else (and back again) does the trick - it's a bit of a pain in the butt though - 20.5.6.RC21


----------



## rusman (Apr 23, 2002)

Have you tried turning off Anynet+ on your Samsung?


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

I also see this on Vizio. Any idea what to disable?


----------



## layble (Dec 29, 2015)

demogr said:


> TiVo Bolt to Samsung UN55JS7000 on input HDMI 4
> 
> After overnight TV says No Signal about 80% of the time. Can fix by unplugging & replugging HDMI cable at TV.
> 
> ...


Same thing on my UN65JU6700 with Anynet+ and other bells and whistles turned off.


----------



## demogr (Dec 14, 2012)

[Solved?] I tried turning off Anynet+ And Smart Hub auto-start without any success, but I have not had any problems since turning off Samsung Instant On in the "General" menu. It takes just a second longer for the TV to start up, but the TiVo signal has been detected every time, so far.


----------



## bwhitney (Apr 12, 2009)

Sony recommends when having HDMI issues to unplug the power to all devices with HDMI for at least 30 seconds then plug them back in. HDMI remains powered, even when the device is "off" to permit device communication between devices, i.e. turn on the Blu-Ray turns on the TV and selects the proper HDMI input.

I was having all sorts of HDMI issues after replacing a TV, until I unplugged the AC power from the Roku, Blu-Ray, Tivo, and Chromecast, waited a few minutes, then plugged everything back in and haven't had a problem since.

Just a thought...


----------



## dave_novak (Apr 24, 2010)

I am having a similar issue, though with a Roamio Pro (not a Bolt). I emailed Margret Schmidt end of last week to get the RC21 update and, though things are somewhat improved, I'm still having the same issue.

My issues are as follows:

TiVo Central ALWAYS works fine
Random "HDMI connection not permitted" error during playback or while watching live TV.
After such an error I can always hit the TiVo button to go back to TiVo Central
It doesn't matter what show/channel I'm watching for this error to happen
Last night my TiVo lost connection during playback, got confused/hung, and spontaneously rebooted
Also experiencing brief (1 second) audio dropouts from time to time during playback or live TV
I have a TiVo Roamio Pro that is connect directly to a Samsung 4K UN60JS7000FXZA via HDMI. My TiVo video settings specify 1080p (60 fps) only (no others). From what I have read, this Samsung model is HDMI 2.2 compliant. This seems to be a similar TV to what others are reporting as well. I have turned off Anynet+ on the TV, which seems to have made no difference.

Any other suggestions? This is extremely frustrating!


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

demogr said:


> [Solved?] I tried turning off Anynet+ And Smart Hub auto-start without any success, but I have not had any problems since turning off Samsung Instant On in the "General" menu. It takes just a second longer for the TV to start up, but the TiVo signal has been detected every time, so far.


In your OP, I know the hdmi ports are a bit different, is the hdmi4 input significant vs 1?


----------



## demogr (Dec 14, 2012)

I had tried using different inputs (HDMI1 HDMI2 HDMI 3) but it didn't seem to make any difference, I still had frequent "no HDMI signal" errors. Only after turning off the Samsung Instant On function did all of these errors go away.


----------



## layble (Dec 29, 2015)

demogr said:


> I had tried using different inputs (HDMI1 HDMI2 HDMI 3) but it didn't seem to make any difference, I still had frequent "no HDMI signal" errors. Only after turning off the Samsung Instant On function did all of these errors go away.


This appears to have helped me as well. One question for you. I'm also having problems with the TV negotiating HDCP 2.2 with the Bolt. While when I turn the TV on now I at least get a picture it seems to be negotiating only HDCP 1.x. Can you check to see if your Samsung is correctly getting 2.2? Mine only seems to about 15% of the time.


----------



## demogr (Dec 14, 2012)

I just checked and yes it looks I am only getting a HDCP 1.x connection


----------



## dave_novak (Apr 24, 2010)

UPDATE: As some have suggested, I switched ports (from HDMI1 to HDMI2) just over a week ago and have not seen the problem since! I have no idea as to why that would fix anything, but it seems to have worked in my case. Just glad to have a stable TiVo again!


----------

